# NC FE Results



## mot14 (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know when the FE results for the NC tests are to be mailed out? Wonder if they will be here before Christmas?


----------



## Highlander (Dec 22, 2009)

mot14 said:


> Does anyone know when the FE results for the NC tests are to be mailed out? Wonder if they will be here before Christmas?


Engineergirl said they will be mailed out on Wednesday !!!!


----------



## mot14 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well - maybe we will be getting them on "boxing day" - if not Monday at the latest... can't wait..


----------



## Highlander (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, it's official now....Results will be mailed on Monday 28th....happy x-mas !!!


----------



## mot14 (Dec 23, 2009)

Highlander - how do you know that the results are being mailed Monday?????


----------



## Highlander (Dec 24, 2009)

Engineergirl confirmed that in PE results forum !!!!


----------



## mot14 (Dec 24, 2009)

ah thanks - Merry Christmas....


----------



## K Doan (Dec 24, 2009)

To Mot14

hey mot14 did you take your [email protected] NCSU?

I did, I took the civil DS, what about you? So, If they send it out by Dec 28, should we get it before the New year?

Someone told me that, In NC, if you pass, you receive a big envelop which include bunch of paper work, instrucion how to become a PE, etc...

If you fail, you should receive a standard letter size,

I don't know is this true or not


----------



## mot14 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey - I did take it in Oct in NCSU - I took the general - i have been out of school for 15 years so i thought it might be easier..... i guess they will be here (hopefully) before the beginning of the year...... we will see - i have two guys at work that took the PE and one failed and the other passed - PS: failing would suck.... i have heard conflicting info on the letter size and type - we will see -


----------



## jojo123 (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm in electrical and i took it at NCSU in october and thought the statics/dynamics sections were really hard. hopefully i passed.


----------



## mot14 (Dec 29, 2009)

Still no news - do these letters come by US mail or Fedex/UPS?


----------



## Highlander (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone just got Letter in Raleigh...looks like it's USPS delivery.


----------



## mot14 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone else getting letters today?? Are they FE letters or PE letters????

keeping the fingers crossed.......


----------



## mot14 (Dec 29, 2009)

just got mine - did not pass - will retake in April - came in standard envelope in US mail........ FYI.....


----------



## Highlander (Dec 29, 2009)

I Passed !!!...All the best to all taking in April !!!!


----------



## mot14 (Dec 30, 2009)

Highlander - what type of envelope did your pass notifiction come in?


----------



## Highlander (Dec 30, 2009)

Big envelop which included Certificate and Letter !!!


----------



## mot14 (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats - I am thinking about taking the Test Masters course - has anyone taken it and have a good outcome? I took the UNCC class for the Oct exam (obviously it did not work out well) any comments would be great!!!! (before I spend 1K on the course) Ofcouse there might be an issue with me being out of school for 15 yrs.....

Thanks for the input......

Mot


----------



## jojo123 (Dec 30, 2009)

I passed the FE, got the letter in a small envelope today (should've gotten it yesterday but moved out of my on campus apt and they sent it to my change of address). I think I got the small envelope because they hadn't gotten my graduation info yet as I just graduated in Dec.


----------



## K Doan (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Mot14

How was your test master course so far, what text book did they use along with the course???

K Doan


----------



## mot14 (Mar 4, 2010)

K Doan said:


> Hi Mot14
> How was your test master course so far, what text book did they use along with the course???
> 
> K Doan



Today was our first day - seems to be very detailed with many practice questions - I feel that it will be VERY benefitical.....


----------

